# Trainer for MTB



## Drbo (Nov 21, 2010)

Can you use an indoor trainer for MTB. If so what featerures are must haves, magnetic, liquid?


----------



## hardwarz (Jun 12, 2009)

If you use a MTB for a trainer, replace the rear tire with a smooth tire.

Magnetic are cheap. They get the job done.

Fluid trainers are better, more realistic feeling. Either way is still better than what you currently own.


----------



## swampboy62 (Feb 10, 2009)

How about this low tech approach:

Tater ridin' Pugsley on the Logs - YouTube

Steve Z


----------



## Drbo (Nov 21, 2010)

any sugestions on a cheap trainer? 150-200 range.


----------



## lightjunction (May 17, 2011)

Drbo said:


> any sugestions on a cheap trainer? 150-200 range.


Go to Nashbar. You can usually pick up a good trainer for that price. Even in a LBS, the more expensive trainers are in the $300 range, so you can just wait for a sale or clearance. You'll probably want a riser block to get your front wheel up to the same level as your rear wheel, so make sure to keep that in mind when pricing it out.


----------



## lightjunction (May 17, 2011)

And as far as the Magnetic VS Fluid debate goes, Fluid trainers give resistance most similar to actual riding...the resistance increases as the wheel speed increases. They're also smoother, quieter and more expensive. 

Many magnetic trainers require you to adjust the resistance yourself as you spin up to speed, but some have what's called "progressive resistance", meaning the resistance increases naturally as you speed up, just like the fluid trainers. That's an important feature to ask for if you're going with a magnetic trainer in my opinion.


----------



## Drbo (Nov 21, 2010)

lightjunction said:


> And as far as the Magnetic VS Fluid debate goes, Fluid trainers give resistance most similar to actual riding...the resistance increases as the wheel speed increases. They're also smoother, quieter and more expensive.
> 
> Many magnetic trainers require you to adjust the resistance yourself as you spin up to speed, but some have what's called "progressive resistance", meaning the resistance increases naturally as you speed up, just like the fluid trainers. That's an important feature to ask for if you're going with a magnetic trainer in my opinion.


Thanks for the quick replies. I have never heard of the progressive resistance and will give it a look. That really narrows down my search!


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

I returned my trainer after a week, they're so painfully boring! Went with a set of rollers, much more fun to use. You'd need two smooth tires, but I think its worth it.


----------



## Nietz (Mar 18, 2010)

To answer your question, yes trainers work great with a mountain bike.

I have a CycleOps fluid 2 and love the thing, I put a slick (Bontrager SR1) on the back wheel and can ride with my wife in the room holding our baby while she sleeps  its pretty quiet. I tried a mag trainer (also a CycleOps) and did not like it nearly as much as the fluid trainer, i think the extra cash is worth it in this case.

Keep an eye on Craigslist in your area, there is a CycleOps fluid 2 in the local CL here for $100, I almost bought it just to re-sell 

and here is a little video that I made showing the difference in a slick and a street tire


----------



## CabinDweller (Aug 14, 2011)

I agree with the above. I used a CycleOps Wind Trainer for about two years and liked it pretty well. About a month ago I bought a CycleOps Fluid2 and LOVE it. I put a smooth rear tire on as well and couldn't be happier.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

One Pivot said:


> I returned my trainer after a week, they're so painfully boring! Went with a set of rollers, much more fun to use. You'd need two smooth tires, but I think its worth it.


How many times did you fall over when you first started????


----------



## Drbo (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks for the video. A slick tire is obviously night and day. Is it the same result on rollers?


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

ziscwg said:


> How many times did you fall over when you first started????


Just once, trying to get the roller length setup. They're really pretty easy to ride, Ive only fallen off it afterwards goofing off and trying roller tricks.


----------



## bobonker (Jan 30, 2012)

I have a Kurt Kinetic and while it does work well, I have to agree with above that it is so boring.

If you're in the market for one, definitely consider the Kurt unit. It's expensive, but very well made, you can add on additional weight to the flywheel, and their customer service is top notch.

I had mine for about 2 years when the the resistance unit seemed to be losing resistance. I had a brand new resistance unit on my doorstep 2 days later.

I also echo the sentiment about replacing the rear tire. Get something that is made for the trainer or your current tire won't be long for this world.

Bob


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

I have both, a trainer and rollers and the rollers are far more entertaining. Trainers should only be used by Tibetan monks as meditation.


----------



## KVW (Aug 11, 2011)

AZ.MTNS said:


> I have both, a trainer and rollers and the rollers are far more entertaining. Trainers should only be used by Tibetan monks as meditation.


Trainers aren't that bad if you have good shows/movies to watch on netflix. :thumbsup:

Oh and get a super comfy seat. The seat you may have on your current mtb maybe ok for when you actually ride but you'll be surprised how much that seat will hurt your ass on a trainer! The reason is, you move around on your bike far more in actual riding than you do on a trainer. Also slicks are a must or you'll have the turn the TV up so loud, you're neighbors will complain if you live in an apartment ... ask me how i know! 

Here's where you can get pretty close to a slick for insanely cheap (around 10 bucks shipped). CST C1096 Mountain Bike Semi-Slick Tire 26 x1.9 - AAWYEAH Bikes and Bicycle Parts

Pump it up hard to avoid riding on the edges or just cut the side knobbies off with a razor blade.

You can get a true slick for about the same cost and it will be even quieter but you'll have to buy a smaller tube since they dont seem to make them bigger than around 1.25".


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

I still prefer roller since I don't want to damage the drop outs.

For resistance on roller you can use towel/sponge and put it below the rear drums.

Just don't use 2.35 nevegal like me LOL.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

I have a cycleops magnetic trainer, but I haven't even used it this winter. I have taken the bike out or cross trained.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

I was a road cyclist for way too long. I now hate riding indoors. I do have a professional spin bike right out of a gym (litterally, my gym was upgrading and I got it for $250!) that I ride when conditions just suck outside but honestly, I picked up a fixed gear/SS road bike for $200 on ebay and couldn't be happier. After changing a few things to make it suit my needs, its nicer than any trainer I can think of. The fact that you are actually outside moving is priceless. Seriously, I think you will get alot more out of a cheap bike riding outside in all conditions that inside on a trainer. But that is just my .02.

If you have to go with a trainer, then a fluid one is much nicer but you will spend more. Honestly, just look for one that is going to hold the bike in place well, get a smooth rear tire and go to town. Intervals are great and I recommend picking up a heart rate monitor to train with (or a power meter if you have the funds) but it all depends on how serious you are about this and what you goals are.


----------



## ka1209 (Jan 31, 2012)

is there any way to train oneself without all these fancy equipment. i would say im a baller on a budget, actually take out the baller part.


----------



## madonarosy (Aug 1, 2017)

*Fluid or Magnetic Which one will better?*

One of my friend(who is a cyclist ) told me that, Train-up yourself before going to ride on the mountain. I have a search on the online, by how to train-up my self for mountain biking in the home?

I got the result that, I need to buy an indoor bike trainer. But when I go choose an indoor bike trainer I felt in confusion?

Basically, there is two type of trainer Fluid and Magnetic. Which will better? 
there is so cheap and also an expensive trainer. which one will you recommend for a newbie?

Thanks for the thread here on the bike trainer. I am waiting for your answer guys. thanks in advance.


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

I have 2 one a mag and one a fluid. yea fluid is a bit better. I got mine both for cheap and used. $50 each from a LBS that sells used bike stuff for charity. I also have a nice plush seat for the trainer. one has a remote mounted adjuster so I can change the resistance without having to get off the bike.

This is why I have an trainer. This was yesterday and today is gonna be warm.






Unfortunately I go to work at 430am so when its cool out I have to work.

also if you do decide to get rollers over a trainer check your wheelbase. my mtb is too long for trainers. Also get a good fan. your gonna need it since your not moving.


----------

